# Few good new 9600GSO 384mb cards



## niko084 (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=VC384PLG9600GSO
http://www.excaliberpc.com/591644/asus-en9600gso-htdp-384m-geforce.html#TabDescription

I was poking around and found those, if anyone wants a good deal on a good folder card, here is your ticket, not sure what the real up to date going rate is on these, but I know a few months back (2-3) I was still seeing them on ebay for $80+.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 3, 2010)

Indeed, that is more reasonable. I wonder if there's some place that would drop prices for a big group buy, just to get rid of inventory.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 3, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Indeed, that is more reasonable. I wonder if there's some place that would drop prices for a big group buy, just to get rid of inventory.



I was thinking the same thing and contacted one of my distribs about that idea...

No go, he still wants $117 a pop for them... I was like eh that will be funny when they are worth $1.50.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice folders, I've got that exact ASUS card in the machine I'm typing this on rigt now.  Though I got it when newegg was blowing them out for $36...


----------



## zithe (Feb 3, 2010)

It's a good mom card.  Mom would probably love this.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2010)

zithe said:


> It's a good mom card.  Mom would probably love this.



I built a mountain of points with those cards. The Palit is an interesting card for the money.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

Just scored two of these babies from my local CL for $75.00, the kicker is that they've never been registered by the owner


----------



## PowderedSugar (Feb 17, 2010)

Just ordered me one of these from ascendtech.  I would have ordered two, but I wasn't sure if my 680i could handle 3 video cards.  Does anyone know of any decent aftermarket cooling for these things since the stock cooler looks pretty weak?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 17, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Just scored two of these babies from my local CL for $75.00, the kicker is that they've never been registered by the owner
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/8800GTS_640.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/8800GTS_640.png



Damn it Bog, how I wish I had a decent CL.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

PowderedSugar said:


> Just ordered me one of these from ascendtech.  I would have ordered two, but I wasn't sure if my 680i could handle 3 video cards.  Does anyone know of any decent aftermarket cooling for these things since the stock cooler looks pretty weak?



I see no reason that the 680i wouldn't handle 3 cards, my friend had 3 8800GTs in his XFX 680i board (SLI + PhysX).  The stock coolers work better than you would expect based on looks, I think that they actually work far better than the reference 9600GSO coolers


----------



## PowderedSugar (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, I couldn't find anything solid on it.  I might order a 2nd one since there were no shipping charges on the first one that I ordered.  I guess I'll keep the stock cooler and just redo the thermal grease.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 17, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Damn it Bog, how I wish I had a decent CL.




Now mind you, that is $75.00 for both


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 17, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Now mind you, that is $75.00 for both



Now I think I hate you  (jk OFC)
That is an awesome deal for 2 8800GTSs! 
We just don't have good deals like that on CL in the east here


----------



## TIGR (Feb 18, 2010)

Forgive my naivete—CL?

Edit: Craigslist?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2010)

Occasionally I get deals like that on my CL, unfortunately they are usually sold before I get them  Last near miss was a 9800GTX for $55


----------



## bogmali (Feb 18, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Forgive my naivete—CL?
> 
> Edit: Craigslist?



Yup


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 18, 2010)

Them's some power hungry cards for 96 shaders. I remember the pair I had and the obscene amount of heat that they spewed. Better get rid of them before summer


----------



## bogmali (Feb 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Them's some power hungry cards for 96 shaders. I remember the pair I had and the obscene amount of heat that they spewed. Better get rid of them before summer




I has plans for them and that is why they're not running (and not registered) ATM


----------



## niko084 (Feb 18, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I has plans for them and that is why they're not running (and not registered) ATM



So you mean you may blow them up on accident


----------



## bogmali (Feb 19, 2010)

niko084 said:


> So you mean you may blow them up on accident


----------



## bogmali (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are some good deals on GT240's and 220's:



http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...3&acd=10550055-227502-B11A0A0B13A04198952A0A1


----------

